# Tel Aviv tries out new crosswalk lights for cellular addicts



## sargentodiaz (Mar 16, 2019)

​  *Think they’ll work?*
​  _TEL AVIV (Reuters) – Israel’s bustling business capital wants to stop “smartphone zombies” in their tracks._
​  _Tel Aviv has placed ground-level LED __lightstrips__, which turn red and green, at a central crosswalk, hoping to catch the attention of pedestrians so engrossed in their mobile devices that they don’t look up before stepping into the road._
​  _Similar trials have been carried out in Singapore, Australia __and__ Germany._
​  _Tomer Dror, head of Tel Aviv’s traffic management division, said walkers have been noticing the __lightstrips__, which began operating several days ago._
​  _But Alex __Shneider, a 32-year-old biologist who crossed the intersection on green__ while looking at his phone, said he never saw the signal._
​  “_I was too occupied on the phone itself and I wasn’t paying attention to the light,” he said – after nearly bumping into a Reuters TV cameraman filming at the junction._​  From https://www.oann.com/tel-aviv-tries-out-new-crosswalk-lights-for-cellular-addicts/
​ ​


----------



## retiredtraveler (Mar 16, 2019)

I'd rather they wouldn't work. Cull the herd.


----------

